# Which Floor Plan



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Help we commited ourselves to buying a Hymer 644 Swing year 2000. It has the large bed in back and the other large bed over the cab. We went for it because of the price, quality and the bed in back for us. But we are worried that it won't be best for a family with two kids. A girl 8 and boy 6. We think they can sleep together upfront, and in a pinch one can sleep at the table bed. But now I'm wondering if we shouldn't have stuck with our original idea of a model with the bunk beds in the back. Any advice based on experience, etc.?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

When we bought our first van, someone said you will buy three before you get it right, well we are on our third and it's still not quite there. :roll: 

Enjoy you new purchase and see how you get on for this year.

Roy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have bunks at side and found the bottom one a bit claustrophobic so now one child sleeps on top I sleep in dinette bit and hubby and older son sleep in cab but lots of changing round goes on! 

We really would like a 644 class with u lounge as then hubby and i can be back together boys can have cab and we get a separate lounge away from boys if need be but hey ho thats our next one!

If there is one at Peterbro and its realistically prices might go for it - shhh don't tell hubby yet we only had this since November and have outgrown it already.

Am sure you will change yours and by third it will be perfect!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Making this decision was hard enough now you tell me I will have to do it again at least 2 times - oh no! So it's a bit of an experiment, at least my wife and I can hide out in the back and the kids can fight it out. We thought to put them in sleeping bags rather than a made up bed that way they are somewhat confined, and can't as easily kick each other.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I know lifes a biatch then ya die! :roll: 

Wasn't expecting to change ours so quickly but quite a fair weather van mind you didn't expect 15 year old to grow 9 inches in 9 months but hey it happened!

Sleeping bags are good as stops the bickering over duvet and over cab bed is houge so they can almost put the dinette bed divider in between and make two separate sections.

Make it exciting and close the curtains and hey presto they have a tent!

Greenie


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
we started with a 680 - the same as the 644 and two girls 16/14 they slept in the dropdown in sleeping bags. then they decided to sleep one in the dropdown and one in the dinette. great layout for the parents - sod the kids :lol: . this one now has the single in the back - not perfect as we have the dropdown but it has more headroom than the last.
cheers
simon


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a great floorplan. Two of my kids sleep in the drop-down & never flinch. 

My secret...........Bribery  It's never failed me yet. They sleep alternate nights at the front of the bed for a better view of the telly & get a reward on the journey home if they've been good & have'nt disemboweled each other.

Sleeping bags are a good idea as it helps damp down the "accidental" kicks to the head. (our sleep at oposite ends)

If the above is'nt working Mrs Davesport & myself usually take something at night to dull the pain. It's red & comes in 3 Ltr boxes 8O 

You've chosen a great van, the kids will love it. Dave.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

You will love it and so will the kids. As you say, if you really ned to you could convert the dinette, but I bet the children will love being in the overcab. Perhaps you could use the dinette as a warning for naughtiness - start rearranging the cushions meaningfully and they'll be on their best behaviour!


----------

